# JScrollpane automatisch bis zum ende scrollen



## Looky (9. Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe eine Methode addStatusMessage(), die immer wieder Nachrichten in eine EditorPane reinschreibt. Nun möchte ich, dass die Scrollpane immer wieder bis zum ende scrollt, sodass ich weiterhin lesen kann was ausgegeben wird, auch wenn die Editorpane voll ist.

Ich hab das versucht mit scrollpane.getVerticalScrollBar().setValue();, das geht aber irgendwie nicht, value ist trotzdem 0. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich immer ans Vertikale ende der Scrollpane scrollen kann?

Thx.
Christian


----------



## rausda (9. Januar 2008)

Moin,

hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit ner Tabelle, die nach und nach gefüllt wurde.
Dazu musste erst mal die Position in der Tabelle festgestellt werden und dann auf den JViewport des ScrollPanes gesetzt werden.

Hier mal der Code zusammengerafft und sinngemäß:

```
JTable tab = new JTable();
JScrollPane tab_jsp = new JScrollPane(tab);
Vector myData = new Vector();

Rectangle re = tab.getCellRect(myData.size(),1,false);
JViewport vp = tab_jsp.getViewport();
vp.setView(tab);
vp.setViewPosition(re.getLocation());
```

Sollte eigentlich hinhauen.


----------

